# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  Rand Paul's New Book: Government Bullies: How Everyday Americans Are Being Harassed ...

## FrankRep

*Government Bullies: How Everyday Americans Are Being Harassed, Abused, and Imprisoned by the Feds*


Rand Paul (Author), Ron Paul (Foreword) 



Government regulations are out of control. They dictate how much water goes into your commode, and how much water comes out of your showerhead. They determine how hot the water needs to be in your washing machine, and how many miles to the gallon your car must achieve. Since the Patriot Act, your banking records, your gun registration, and your phone bill are easily accessible by government snoops. Mothers are arrested for buying raw milk. Families are fined for selling bunny rabbits without a license. Home and property owners are strapped with obscene fines, entangled in costly legal messes, and sent to federal prison, all for moving dirt from one end of their land to another. Unelected bureaucrats, armed with arbitrary rules and no need to back them up, stonewall and attack American citizens at every turn. The damage can be overwhelmingly taxing---financially, emotionally and even physically.

And who is being held accountable? Government regulation and red tape run amok in Washington, and honest, tax-paying citizens are the victims of an administration's misuse and abuse of power. Now, Senator Rand Paul of Kentucky, takes an in-depth look at the legislation that is trampling the rights of ordinary citizens, strangling their ability to conduct private, everyday activities without egregious government interference. He highlights outrageous searches, seizures and arrests, and points to thousands of regulations that have been added to the books since Obama took office. Most importantly, he charts a direction out of this mess, and toward renewed freedom for all Americans.

These stories are of everyday Americans badgered and harassed by their own government---the very institution that is supposed to serve us all. This gross breach of our constitution is as frightening as it is real, and GOVERNMENT BULLIES is a call to action against it.

----------


## Eagles' Wings

Just ordered it from our local library.  They had 3 copies.   Thanks for the heads up on this.

----------


## fr33

Does anyone know if they will be releasing an audiobook version of this book?

----------


## FrankRep

> Does anyone know if they will be releasing an audiobook version of this book?


Just the Kindle version, no audio

----------


## fr33

Yeah but his other book is available over at audible. I bet they will release an audio version later. I have more time to listen while at work than I do to read at home.

----------


## VoluntaryAmerican

This book looks very interesting. Glad to see Rand is bemoaning the authoritarian message in more details.

----------


## specsaregood

> This book looks very interesting. Glad to see Rand is bemoaning the authoritarian message in more details.


I got mine delivered last night.  should be a good weekend read.

----------


## Okie RP fan

Considering purchasing this from Amazon. 

Dive in and tell us how it is!

----------


## specsaregood

> Considering purchasing this from Amazon. 
> Dive in and tell us how it is!


If you aren't numb to it all already, then the book is gonna piss you off.  I've read a couple chapters now and I found myself pissed off while reading them. note: Not reading them in order, I like to skip around to what interests me most, its well organized that way.

----------


## sevin

> If you aren't numb to it all already, then the book is gonna piss you off.  I've read a couple chapters now and I found myself pissed off while reading them. note: Not reading them in order, I like to skip around to what interests me most, its well organized that way.


Pissed off about what? I'd like to know whether this book is worth the money.

----------


## specsaregood

> Pissed off about what? I'd like to know whether this book is worth the money.


Abuses of govt.   The story about some lobster fisherman thrown in jail (still in jail) for braeking a south american law that even the government down there asked us not to prosecute for and said the law was invalid.  Still in jail, still losing all appeals for breaking a nonexistent foreign law.   Yeah, it pissed me $#@!ing off.

----------


## mad cow

Thanks for the heads up.Bought it on my Kindle.

----------


## specsaregood

> Abuses of govt.   The story about some lobster fisherman thrown in jail (still in jail) for braeking a south american law that even the government down there asked us not to prosecute for and said the law was invalid.  Still in jail, still losing all appeals for breaking a nonexistent foreign law.   Yeah, it pissed me $#@!ing off.


I've read most of the book now and it really makes plain how Rand sees himself as a Senator, the role he has chosen for now and what he thinks he can do to make things better.  He hasn't chosen the same focus as his father; but rather wants to attack specific actions of government and regulate it.   Rand is a big government regulator; he wants to use legislation to start to specifically limit what branches of our government do and have the authority to do.  You wont' find him arguing for more power, but more power returned to the congress and out of the hands of unelected govt douches.

----------


## TheGrinch

I can't believe I haven't thought of this before, but I'm going to start giving out books like this as Christmas presents. I don't give a crap if they like it. It's for their own good

----------


## Galileo Galilei

I bought the book on Monday and read a lot of it so far.  This is a GREAT book.  It outlines many outrages of government, but what sets it apart is the way Rand clearly explains exactly what happened and most importantly; WHAT RAND IS DOING TO FIX IT.

There has never been a book published by a sitting US Senator as _radical_ as this book in my lifetime.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> I can't believe I haven't thought of this before, but I'm going to start giving out books like this as Christmas presents. I don't give a crap if they like it. It's for their own good


Like spinach

----------


## TheGrinch

> Like spinach


LOL, indeed.

I'm thinking of adding a card, "Thank me later... Or hate me. Both are common reactions. Anyways, Merry Christmas!"

----------


## FrankRep

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,261 in Books (See Top 100 in Books)

    #16 in Books > Politics & Social Sciences > Politics & Government > United States > National
    #46 in Books > Politics & Social Sciences > Politics & Government > Specific Topics > Commentary & Opinion
    #47 in Books > Politics & Social Sciences > Politics & Government > Ideologies & Doctrines > Conservatism & Liberalism

----------

